# My new push sprayer



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

After reading all the post about the chapin push sprayer I committed to building my own. I didn't want to cough up $400 for that sprayer so I bought this one instead. The sprayer was $200 and have less than $350 total for this project. Only thing left is a way to quickly disconnect the water line from the tank to boom. I used wing nuts so I can take the boom off. I attached boom to tank via rachet strap. Part of me is scared to put holes in this tank. I'm no engineering expert. Thanks to all who posted on that thread along with the parts list. Also thanks to those I contacted for help.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Good job! I have been considering this one as well since the price point is so attractive. I'm curious to hear how it performs for you.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

To get good uniformity, the nozzles need to be 20" off the ground and 20" apart per the TeeJet specs. Hard to tell if that is the case in the pictures.


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

They are 20" apart. Boom is 5'(60")and 18" off ground when tilted back. 
I'm gonna put a block behind angle to (1) achieve 2 more inches in height (2) give more distance from nozzles to tank so I don't spray wheels or tank. 
I noticed on test run that water was hitting hose and causing a drip. Gonna probably run hose up the side of tank when I make the quick disconnect.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

With the stock pump (designed to service only 1 nozzle), the spray from each nozzle will likely be weak (but perhaps OK). Here is a 4 nozzle unit; it uses a 3.0 GPM pump.
http://www.gregsonclark.com/Spreader-Mate-B-p/sm-b.htm


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> With the stock pump (designed to service only 1 nozzle), the spray from each nozzle will likely be weak (but perhaps OK). Here is a 4 nozzle unit; it uses a 3.0 GPM pump.
> http://www.gregsonclark.com/Spreader-Mate-B-p/sm-b.htm


A one gallon per minute pump at 40 psi. Purple teejets at .25 gallons per minute. At my slow walking pace puts .85 gallon per 1000 square feet. I've done my homework bud. I don't have over a thousand dollars to buy a lesco spreader and spreader mate, Not with my tournament fishing addiction.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm so glad I saw this thread. I'm seriously thinking about buying that sprayer. Did you ever try spraying without the boom, in stock form. I thought it said it sprayed 50" wide


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

You can get that same tank with the 1 gpm pump for $50 at Rural King. In case you already have something to mount it to. It is what I used for my setup.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> You can get that same tank with the 1 gpm pump for $50 at Rural King. In case you already have something to mount it to. It is what I used for my setup.


https://www.ruralking.com/country-way-9-gallon-spot-sprayer-ssd-03-009b-rk


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Reel Low Dad said:


> You can get that same tank with the 1 gpm pump for $50 at Rural King. In case you already have something to mount it to. It is what I used for my setup.


Where did you get your lesco frame


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

That looks like a pretty sweet setup. I put this sprayer together with a bunch of found parts and junk over the winter, but it still needs tweaking to make it more user-friendly.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Reel Low Dad said:
> 
> 
> > You can get that same tank with the 1 gpm pump for $50 at Rural King. In case you already have something to mount it to. It is what I used for my setup.
> ...


It was a donation from Matt Martin


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> That looks like a pretty sweet setup. I put this sprayer together with a bunch of found parts and junk over the winter, but it still needs tweaking to make it more user-friendly.


Like.

Anti-Rebel?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> That looks like a pretty sweet setup. I put this sprayer together with a bunch of found parts and junk over the winter, but it still needs tweaking to make it more user-friendly.


Is this at your work? Couldn't help but see 2 greensmowers and a couple triplexes in the background.


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

rhanna said:


> I'm so glad I saw this thread. I'm seriously thinking about buying that sprayer. Did you ever try spraying without the boom, in stock form. I thought it said it sprayed 50" wide


I did but wasn't impressed. Has a drip also.


----------

